# Assassin's Creed (2016)



## Brian G Turner (May 12, 2016)

My kids all love this franchise - will be interesting to see what they think of the film:


----------



## ralphkern (May 12, 2016)

I'm normally pretty dubious of computer game adaptions, possibly unfairly these days - but this looks very good.


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 13, 2016)




----------



## BAYLOR (May 13, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> My kids all love this franchise - will be interesting to see what they think of the film:



I need to see more.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 13, 2016)

I can't breathe... I'm so excited 

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 19, 2016)

2nd trailer released, though doesn't give away much more than we've already seen:


----------



## Boneman (Oct 19, 2016)

It does look good! Both my sons play this - I watch them do so. That's Rogue One and Assassin's creed out in the same month!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 11, 2016)

Final trailer:


----------



## Alexa (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm not a game player, but I read the first novels a few years ago. I intend to see the movie after Christmas with my family. I really cannot say *no* to Michael Fassbender, so most probably I will love it, too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2016)

Im still not sure bout this one.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 11, 2016)

Why not ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2016)

Alexa said:


> Why not ?



It reminds me a bit of Prince of Persia Sands of Time. Which I didn't like very much. I'm hoping its a better film.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 11, 2016)

That once was quite weak. So far, Michael Fassbender had intersting roles, so I hope this one will not disappoint me either. I promise I will get back to confirm once I'll see it.


----------



## Vaz (Dec 12, 2016)

Fassbender, Marion Cotillard, Irons ... I'm in


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 12, 2016)

Might be very interesting and entertaining, at least from the trailer.


----------



## Alexa (May 24, 2017)

I forgot to come back and comment this one. I honestly prefer the novel to the movie which was a great disappointment. If you didn't see it yet, but you are still interested, wait for the free one on TV channels.


----------



## Boneman (May 24, 2017)

I forgot, too! I enjoyed it, but wanted much more in the medieval world. Wasn't convinced in the slightest by Marion Cotillard, I'm sorry to say. Didn't know there was a novel, so that's a treat to come.


----------



## Lumens (May 24, 2017)

It was a forgettable film. Didn't make a huge impression on me either.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 24, 2017)

The film's purpose was to set up the franchise for future ones. I enjoyed it but felt that non-gamers might be a bit bewildered.

The books are about the video games, but there is an issue with the books, too, which I'll comment on in a bit (apart from the fact I think they're dreadfully written!!!). When Sony approached Ubisoft (the creators of AC) years ago trying to option the movie rights, they refused. In many interviews they'd said that they were not going to rush out a movie for the sake of money. They believed in their IP and there is such a strong continuity to the world and the worldbuilding is so robust and integral between each game, they were waiting until the right narrative came along.

In that regard they had never intended to follow the games (therefore novels), because the blueprint set for that with previous video game movies hasn't worked well at all. What _is_ consistent with the games is the pieces of Eden that are featured in the film (the Apple of Eden) (basically the Brotherhood are trying to stop the Templars - Abstergo - get hold of any of these artefacts.)

And that's where the books fall flat for me. There is a massive scifi element to AC that is not even mentioned in the books.



Spoiler: Sci-Fi Backstory Spoiler



The First Civilisation came millions of years before humans and we were engineered by these aliens who we saw as gods. A sun storm later wiped out the planet.

Adam and Eve come from the FC, and lot of artifacts from the FC are scattered around Earth. We - as assassins in the game - have to stop the bad guys (Templars) from getting them. It also brings in corrupt gods based on Graeco-Roman traditions, such as Juno & Hera. Assassins are special humans with indicator genes from these creator gods.



AC lore covers various dynasties - the Inquisiiton has not been explored in games and was what the film explored. Incidentally, I think the next game is one of the Pharoahnic dynasties, (so I'm praying it's Akhnaten who was declared a heretic).

So, for me, the film was enjoyable but only the tiniest tip of a huge iceberg. I'm looking forward to this franchise expanding for years!

pH


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 24, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> The film's purpose was to set up the franchise for future ones. I enjoyed it but felt that non-gamers might be a bit bewildered.



I'd actually disagree with that - I'm not a gamer and didn't feel in the slightest bewildered


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 24, 2017)

Good for you. Take my parents. 

pH


----------



## Alexa (May 25, 2017)

I've actually read the novels before I found out they were based on video games. I really liked them and with the actor selected, I had high expectations. My mistake !*sigh*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 22, 2018)

Any more impressions of this film?


----------



## Boneman (Jan 22, 2018)

Saw it again last week: I got edgy about the fact that it's set so much in today's world, and so little in the medieval era. Realised I wasn't actually enjoying it, because of the back and forth jumps that made it very bitty. Shame.


----------



## williamjm (Jan 27, 2018)

Boneman said:


> Saw it again last week: I got edgy about the fact that it's set so much in today's world, and so little in the medieval era. Realised I wasn't actually enjoying it, because of the back and forth jumps that made it very bitty. Shame.



I watched it a couple of weeks ago and thought it was very mediocre. I agree the film suffered from the split in time periods, especially because the modern era storyline was tedious and featured endless exposition as Marion Cottilard tried to explain the convoluted backstory. The historical time period at least had some reasonable action scenes. No matter which time period it was focusing on there was lack of interesting characterisation with some great actors being completely wasted.


----------

